
Show HN: GroupIt! – A modern Set game variant, made for mobile with HTML5 - agstudio
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hercules.groups
======
agstudio
Excited to announce that GroupIt! is available for download on the Play store.

Had a lot of fun building this game, and already spent countless hours playing
it. The web platform is very awesome, which made building this game possible.

Feedback and suggestions for future improvements are welcome. Pasting
description from the Play store below. Thank you!

\--------------------------------------------------------------

GroupIt! - A simple, yet very exciting card game!

Stretch your brain's pattern recognition skills to find sets of cards (aka
Groups) that are on the board. They are hiding in plain sight, so obvious, yet
so well concealed.

 _A Group is a set of three cards where each card feature (number, color,
pattern, shape) is either common across all three cards, or different across
all three cards._

Game modes

• Time trial: Go through an entire deck as quickly as possible

• 1 on 1: Compete with a friend on who can find the most Groups

Gameplay features

• Works offline

• Progress tracking, lifetime high scores

• Hints to help you when stuck

• Re-arranging cards on the board

• How-to-play instructions

• Save/resume game

• Unlock new features simply by gathering points while playing (free)

Graphics features

• Portrait/landscape mode (great for phones and tablets)

• Right/left handed mode

• Light/dark mode

• Cool arcade graphics and sounds

and many more coming soon!

